# Need tips on installing 4x8 vinyl lattice panels



## jaes (Nov 18, 2007)

I've used the 4'x8' vinyl lattice for triming out the bottom/outside of porches---I've also built a trellis frame and attached a 4X8 panel of vinyl lattice for climbing roses ---90% of the time, the paneling has made it through several seasons (cold and hot) without cracking and/or buckeling. HOWEVER, on a number of projects, it has cracked (I did something wrong). So, before I start building 3 more trellis for climbing roses this Summer, I want to get suggestions from this forum. FIRST, you should know that I already have gone to the manufactures website and printed off their instillation instructions (it really doesn't tell much except (for direct mounting) one should "mount from top" ---and "drill the holes larger" than the mounting screw/nail for expansion. I also phoned the manufacture to get more detailed info--- they simply repeated what was in their written instructions. HERE'S what I am going to do: I am going to build a treated lumber frame large enough to direct mount a 4X8 panel of vinyl lattice (lattice will be 8' high and 4' wide for roses to climb). Now, from reading the over-simpified overly-short, manufacture's instructions, I should drill 4, 5, or 6 oversized holes, put screws through the lattice and let the lattice panel hang from the top of my built frame ("top mounting"). WELL, we all know it's more complicated than that. Yes, I will drill oversized hole--- and I will mount on top----But I need some tips as to how to mount in middle and sides of the pannel without having it buckle during changes in season. Please be specific with your tips --you know that it's a 4x8 panel --- so, please, suggest the spacing of holes/attaching screws. ---these and any other tips when working with this vinyl lattice paneling would be aprreciated. ---Jaes.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You might consider building a frame that the lattice panels can fit into, almost like the glass goes into a picture frame. You could use a combination of a 1x4 and a 1x2 (1/2 of the 1x4 overlapping the lattice), and actually secure through them instead of through the lattice itself. That way the lattice has room to expand as it wishes, but is captured in place by the frame. If you ever need to replace a sheet, remove two pieces of your frame and replace the lattice.


----------



## jaes (Nov 18, 2007)

*Good idea---*

Thanks, "thekctermite." --In the past, I've used 1x4s to cover the top, bottom & 2 sides of a 4x8 vinyl panel; however, I would simply nail through the 1x4 trim, right through the lattice, and into the underlying wood frame. As per your suggest, I could "top hang" the panel, then still use the 1x4 trim---only, this time, avoid nailing (screwing) into the lattice. However, I do still have a concern that all the initial weight of the 4x8 panel will be held by the top mounting of the panel ----I suppose that when I go to using the 1"x 4" as top trim over the panel edges---that would provide additional support (and still allow expansion). ----Did I read you correctly thekcmite? ---If I do not nail or screw (I'll use screws) through the vinyl anywhere except at the top (using over sized hole for expansion), will there be both support and allowance for expansion? ---Jaes.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I think you read me right. :thumbsup: 

I think that if the panel is allowed to float within some sort of groove or grooved frame, it will be able to expand and contract as necessary but will still be captured and won't be able to move/displace anywhere. I would think that if you build the frame strong enough (use half lap joints or maybe even steel angles on the inside where they're not visible) the lattice could really be held in place by the frame alone. 

That vinyl/PVC stuff is fairly brittle, especially after a few months in the sun. I would try to devise something that doesn't rely on fasteners going through the PVC at all.

You might want to use some additional wood to support it in the middle every 4 feet or so if it needs to be stiffer.


----------



## SLFSCP (Sep 2, 2011)

I thought that the dividers, top and side rails were all I needed. Was I ever disappointed! So what you guys are sayings is forget the vinyl rails altogether and just sandwich the panels between 2 1x4's?


----------

